# Help-Eggs Not Hatching



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

I put some bantam eggs into my incubator. Yesterday they were rolling around, but today they're quiet. Btw, today is day 23 for them. I'm very worried. Does this mean they're dead, or are they just "sleeping?"

Btw, they also had slowed development due to a 6-hour power outage. Is a hatch on Day 23 normal? 

I really need some help with this as soon as possible.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't give up yet. When temp lower is delays the hatch. Also , how bad were they rolling around? Did the incubator get bumped ?


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

I JUST SAW THEM MOVE. 

They weren't rolling around really hard, but they were shifting and jiggling around the incubator. 

(Thanks for the reply, Apyl.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good sounds like they are getting ready  When you said rolling I was thinking , oh know lol .


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll let you when they hatch.  SO EXCITED!!


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

Worried again... Hatching chicks is so stressful...


----------



## ddfarms (Jun 19, 2013)

All my eggs in the bator are candeling out with good airsacks and development but then about 8 out of a dozen stop development about day 16 whats the issue. And I heard it doesnt matter if you leave them in the turner till they hatch so can someone pleeease help with some advise


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Something probably happened to kill off some of them near day 16. Maybe the temperature spiked, or the humidity got too high or low? My incubator likes to spike randomly for no reason when it thinks no one is looking (which is why I'll be upgrading it soon!) Are you sure they're dead? 8 out of 12 seems an awfully lot for no reason...

As far as turning them most people stop turning the eggs the day before they are supposed to hatch. It just allows for the chick to get a better sense of what's up and what's down but with that being said the first chick to hatch usually knocks the others about anyway so it might not matter so much.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*OFTEN....the problem is:
*The humidity is TOO HIGH...and the chicks _DROWN_ in the shell.
I suggest that you do a SEARCH with your favorite SEARCH ENGINE ( such as Google )....
for the phrase: " DRY HATCHING Chicken Eggs"

-ReTIRED-


----------



## ddfarms (Jun 19, 2013)

Well this time I managed four out of seven which I think is pretty good


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> OFTEN....the problem is:
> The humidity is TOO HIGH...and the chicks DROWN in the shell.
> I suggest that you do a SEARCH with your favorite SEARCH ENGINE ( such as Google )....
> for the phrase: " DRY HATCHING Chicken Eggs"
> ...


Great advise


----------

